# Où se trouve sur le Mac une appli iOS téléchargée ?



## furiet (15 Février 2018)

Bonjour à tous
En 2016 j'ai acheté iReal Pro version 7.2.1 et l'ai installée sur mon iPhone 6S iaujourd'hui sous i OS 11.2.5.
Je viens d'acheter iReal Pro 8.2.1 sous iTunes 12.7.3 de mon Mac sous El Capitan 10.11.6.
Dans le dossier "Music/iTunes/Mobile\ Applications" je retrouve bien l'application " iReal Pro" 7.0.1 téléchargée en 2016, mais pas la version que je viens d'acheter, veriosn 8.2.1.
Pourtant, mon iPad qui ne disposait pas jusqu'ici de iReal Pro étant connecté au Mac via un câble USB,  sous iTunes du Mac, via la fonction "Fichier/Appareil/transférer les achats de mon iPad",  je télécharge bien mon dernier achat, donc iReal Pro 8.2.1,sur mon iPad,
De la même façon, mon iPhone étant connecté au Mac en USB, j'utilise la fonction "Fichier/Appareil/transférer les achats de mon Phone", iReal Pro sur l'iPhone semble avoir la même interface que iReal Pro sur mon iPad, la version 8.2.1 aurait bien pris la place de la version 7.0.1.
Je n'ai pas trouvé de moiyen de connaître la versin d'une app sur un appareil iOS.
Question ù se trouve sur le Mac  le fichier iReal Pro 8.2.1 téléchargé sur le Mac avant de l'être sur un appareil iOS, sachant qu'il n'est pas dans "iTunes/Mobile\ Applications" ?


----------



## Petidej (22 Février 2018)

Nulle part sur le Mac, par contre tu peux la retrouver dans tes paramètres sur app App Store…


----------



## furiet (23 Mars 2018)

Petidej a dit:


> Nulle part sur le Mac, par contre tu peux la retrouver dans tes paramètres sur app App Store…


J'ai retrouvé les apps iOS téléchargées via mon Mac dans 
mon espace utilisateur/musique/itunes/mobile applications
et en plus on a les numéris de version


----------

